# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  H1b (1e) and the island of Mljet - Croatia

## Marianela

According to living dna, found in low frequencies across Europe but very high in the island of Mljet, Croatia. This high frequency represents a founder effect .

----------

